# satnav won't recognise full postcodes?



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

So for a few months now I've noticed that the satnav in my 2016 TTS won't recognise full postcodes. For example if I enter SL6 it recognises it and gives me Maidenhead centre as a choice, but enter SL64 - or the last two letters - if just sits there thinking.

Is it possibly because the maps subscription has expired (although the addresses are valid postcodes where the roads haven't changed for many years)? Or is there some other reason?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Have you tried: *SL6* _SPACE_ *4..* ?


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> Have you tried: *SL6* _SPACE_ *4..* ?


I tried that, still the same.

Is it still possible to get map updates from Audi UK?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

keithS said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried: *SL6* _SPACE_ *4..* ?
> ...


Its nothing to do with map updates. It will probably be 'finger trouble' or something equally simple. If it finds full addresses and POIs it is nothing to do with the GPS. Are you entering the post code using the 'mousepad' (on top of the rotary controller) or the long-winded 'speller'?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you using the global search...









In which case it is very slow, but for me does eventually yield results after a minute or so of waiting :roll: ...









Or enter address...









in which case results are instant...
















You can also say "Enter postcode" and then speak the postcode when prompted. Edit: This is by far the fastest and easiest method of entry if you ask me.

These are with the maps from a few moths ago downloaded from the VW Golf site.

You get 3 years of maps licence with the vehicle. After that you must purchase each year from Audi at a heinous price considering VW owners get the exact same mapping product free for life...

The alternative is given in the Firmware Updates thread. If you are nearby SE London I am happy to help forum members with this procedure, or indeed CarPlay/AndroidAuto activation, FoC.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks. I generally use the touchpad to enter the code, but I have used the letter/digit entry as well. I tried today with a completely different postcode and had no problems... it seems it has difficulty with some codes not others. Or maybe it just doesn't work if there's an R in the day


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

keithS said:


> Thanks. I generally use the touchpad to enter the code, but I have used the letter/digit entry as well. I tried today with a completely different postcode and had no problems... it seems it has difficulty with some codes not others. Or maybe it just doesn't work if there's an R in the day


Yes, but from where? "Enter destination" (global search) or "Enter address" (postcode entry)?
How you enter the postcode, speller/handwriting recognition/voice shouldn't make any difference.
However which search is used will make the world of difference to the time taken.
As I said, the global search for postcodes is VERY slow.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> Yes, but from where? "Enter destination" (global search) or "Enter address" (postcode entry)?
> How you enter the postcode, speller/handwriting recognition/voice shouldn't make any difference.
> However which search is used will make the world of difference to the time taken.
> As I said, the global search for postcodes is VERY slow.


Thanks, this was global search. Some codes it finds fast, others (like the SL64XX one) it just never seems to find. I've never tried the enter address mode before - well you learn something new everyday. And yes that does find it, although it doesn't know the name of the road.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

keithS said:


> Thanks, this was global search. Some codes it finds fast, others (like the SL64XX one) it just never seems to find. I've never tried the enter address mode before - well you learn something new everyday. And yes that does find it, although it doesn't know the name of the road.


Yes, a bugbear of mine as well. The street name acts as a valuable sanity check on having entered the postcode correctly. The same problem existed for the RNS-E nav database until I "fixed" it.

However I'm not sure the global search is able to yield street names for the majority of searches either, is it?

Audi too tight to pay for the Royal Mail's postcode to street name database has always been my assumption. Meanwhile the geolocation data (postcode to lat/lon) is made available for free, so they use that as a poor man's alternative.

I got quite deep into correcting their database to include the missing data, but as the map updates are signed changing them in any significant way proved impossible. Also I couldn't work out their index hashing algorithm. Quite a few roadblocks to fixing it this time.


----------

